# Low fuel light/sensor



## Ratnose86 (Jun 4, 2009)

Recently I apparently ran out of gas but my low fuel light never came on like it usually does. I looked at the bulb and it seemed to be alright, although I'm not sure if I was looking at the correct bulb because the ones for the other indicator lights (airbag, o/d off, etc.) were small bulbs while the one for the low fuel light was a larger bulb set off center of where the light shows through the instrument cluster. I will go ahead and replace that larger bulb.

I guess my main question is does the low fuel light come on when all the other lights come on with the key turned to accessory? Otherwise I suppose I won't be able to test the bulb as working until I am low on gas again. Really don't want to have to deal with whatever sensor triggers the low fuel light.

non-tac cluster btw

Thanks,
David


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Just change the bulb anyway, shouldn't be more than $2.00, that way you'll know for sure. Otherwise your fuel sending unit might be on the way out.


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

Unfortunately the low fuel light doesn't come on as a check when you turn the key to on. Most likely the bulb will be the fault. The low fuel lights work when a sender [thermistor in the tank ]is uncovered when the fuel level gets low and the temperature changes and completes a circuit to turn on the light. Other than broken wires or a poor connection at the tank end the thermistors are pretty bulletproof and rarely give problems.


----------



## Ratnose86 (Jun 4, 2009)

Ok thanks, I will replace the bulb and see what happens in a week or two.


----------

